# 3C Passat - ESP/ABS Faults



## joeysmoey (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all,
I am a tech and an independent vw/audi shop. I currently have a 2008 Passat on my lift. It was brought in by another shop that installed rear brake pads and rotors. Apparently during their repair the output for the left rear parking brake motor died. when it arrived the right parking brake worked well but I had a code 02432 for the left motor electrical fault. I tested the motor and wiring and it checked out good but the output from the module was shorted. So I replaced the module [j540] and recoded ABS and the parking brake module. I had to guess at the ABS coding based on other autoscans found online because I failed to write down the original coding and it was automatically erased when I plugged in the new parking brake control module. Now the parking brake works great but I have 4 adaption codes in abs and 1 adaption code in parking brake I can not remedy. Attached is a current auto scan. I've tried to follow these procedures to adapt the sensors to no avail. [ http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki...51.29 ] I enter the security code and go to basic settings then the group and it says error not available. Any and all help is much appreciated. I wonder if the problem is related to the no communication code in the engine ECU. 
Wednesday,24,March,2010,14:30:30:07336
VCDS Version: Beta 912.0
Data version: 20091201
Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65 72

VIN: WVWJK73C68E048789 Mileage: 75330km/46807miles
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 S HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A19070160
Shop #: WSC 09217 444 54273
1 Fault Found:
005715 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller 
P1653 - 004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 75331 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.03.23
Time: 02:04:07
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 762 /min
Load: 18.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 51.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
Readiness: 0110 0101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HJ HW: 09G 927 750 HJ
Component: AQ 250 6F 1068 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000584
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000775790464
Coding: 0000348
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
4 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01542 - Yaw Rate Sensor (G202) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 GF HW: 1K0 820 047 GF
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 0909 
Revision: 00141027 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007342417
Coding: 10840F0340041A00470000000F000000000859435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
Part No: 3C1 955 419 A
Component: Wischer 140607 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 17 AIRBAG VW8R 032 2522 
Revision: 13032000 Serial number: 003B2PD2GX0J 
Coding: 0012599
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
Part No: 3C0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0003
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 J HW: 3C0 953 549 J
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 006 0010 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C5953507BE 
Coding: 0001013
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 971 F HW: 3C0 920 971 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007205
Shop #: WSC 09217 444 54284
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P0771603E5
Coding: FD807F070012021002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 HW: 3C0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 005 0003 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1166279TRMP506
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: IMMO 051 0383 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 09255 444 84841
Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000511478715
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0221 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001862E521004141FF08A0F0E085800
Shop #: WSC 09255 444 84841
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000008878712
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000199113
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11110101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 193
Mileage: 75327 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.03.23
Time: 00:00:43
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.90 V
Count: 101
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x1250
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 C HW: 1K0 035 161 C
Component: Radio DE2 014 0019 
Revision: 00014000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7G6274291
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002049621
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000001992222
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## joeysmoey (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: 3C Passat - ESP/ABS Faults (joeysmoey)*

Some how after following procedure and attempting to adapt them 20+ times the YAW and STEERING ANGLE codes seemed to have accepted the coding and stopped showing up as faults.


----------



## joeysmoey (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: 3C Passat - ESP/ABS Faults (joeysmoey)*

Any Ideas?
Wednesday,24,March,2010,18:21:42:07336
VCDS Version: Beta 912.0
Data version: 20091201
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65 72

VIN: WVWJK73C68E048789 Mileage: 75340km/46814miles
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 S HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A19070160
Shop #: WSC 09217 444 54273
1 Fault Found:
005715 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller 
P1653 - 004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 12
Mileage: 75342 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.03.23
Time: 04:09:30
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 89.0°C
Temperature: 35.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.827 V
Readiness: 0010 0101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HJ HW: 09G 927 750 HJ
Component: AQ 250 6F 1068 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000584
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000775790464
Coding: 0000348
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 GF HW: 1K0 820 047 GF
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 0909 
Revision: 00141027 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007342417
Coding: 10840F0340041A00470000000F000000000859435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
Part No: 3C1 955 419 A
Component: Wischer 140607 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 17 AIRBAG VW8R 032 2522 
Revision: 13032000 Serial number: 003B2PD2GX0J 
Coding: 0012599
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
Part No: 3C0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0003
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 J HW: 3C0 953 549 J
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 006 0010 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C5953507BE 
Coding: 0001013
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 971 F HW: 3C0 920 971 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007205
Shop #: WSC 09217 444 54284
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P0771603E5
Coding: FD807F070012021002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 HW: 3C0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 005 0003 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1166279TRMP506
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: IMMO 051 0383 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 09255 444 84841
Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000511478715
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0221 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001862E521004141FF08A0F0E085800
Shop #: WSC 09255 444 84841
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000008878712
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000199113
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11110101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 193
Mileage: 75327 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.03.23
Time: 00:00:43
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.90 V
Count: 101
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x1250
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 C HW: 1K0 035 161 C
Component: Radio DE2 014 0019 
Revision: 00014000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7G6274291
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002049621
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000001992222
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 3C Passat - ESP/ABS Faults (joeysmoey)*

I believe your ABS coding is correct. Those modules are coded via SVM at a dealer, so we do not have a coding chart available at this time.
Did you drive this car yet? The Freeze Frame in 53 was 11.90 V in that last scan. I would make sure to put a battery charger on this.
Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200):
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Group 004
[Go!]
Check field 2, the value has to be between -1.5 and +1.5 m/s². *Is this within specification, prior to the Security Access?*
Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251):
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Group 004
[Go!]
Check field 4, the value has to be between -1.5 and +1.5 m/s². *I have the same concern, is this within specification? *

If both of those are within spec, please "Add to Log" and paste the data here.
We can try to manually put this car into a ESP System Function Test as described here: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki...ch%29
Please give us a call back while connected to the car and on a cordless phone if you want to try that. 


_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 9:58 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## joeysmoey (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: 3C Passat - ESP/ABS Faults (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Here are the data blocks requested. The car is in engine off key on status with a charger on it. The lateral sensor bounces between approx .04 and .09 m/s^2 and the longitudinal is steady on 0.00 unless i rock the car fore and aft.

Thursday,25,March,2010,09:17:29:07336
VCDS Version: Beta 912.0
Data version: 20091201
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine (3C0 907 115 S)
09:17:26 Group 004
0 /min Engine Speed 
12.972 V Voltage Supply 
44.0°C Coolant Temperature
20.0°C Intake Air Temperature
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 03: ABS Brakes (3C0 614 109 D)
09:17:47 Group 004: Steering Angle / Lateral Acceleration / Rotation Rate
-2.93° Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
0.06 m/s^2 Lateral Acc. Sensor (G200)
0.00°/s Rotation Rate Sensor (G202)
0.000 m/s^2 Longitudinal Acc. Sensor (G251)


----------



## VDubGTi08 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: 3C Passat - ESP/ABS Faults (joeysmoey)*

It sounds to me like the original place that did the rear brake job didn't bother to retract the rear pistons before trying to press them in. Thats why the one fault was stored for the left rear. I'm not exactly sure the parking brake module needed replacing, but thats where your adaptatin faults are coming from. 
If you had a VAS5051/2 you could obviously follow the test plans for each sensor. Ill tell you this I've always had the best results when setting basic settings in this order: G251,G200,G201,(G202 if required) and then G85 and the initialization drive. Make sure your doing this on a completely level surface. After thats all cleared up or beofre doing your G85 relearn run a basic settings for the rear brake calipers. The computer should run them in and out either 1x or 3x. Sometimes it doesnt take on the first try, if not try again. 
Good luck and always remember to retract the pistons through the scan tool or you can damage the motor assemblies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeysmoey (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: 3C Passat - ESP/ABS Faults (VDubGTi08)*

Thanks for the info, I ended up taking this this to the dealer and they used guided fault finding on the 5051 and had it ready to go in about 15 minutes. I spent some time on the phone with Dana & Andy from Ross-Tech. They seem to think that there is a different protocol for the 2008+ 3c Passats. Dana Said she would dig into this more, hopefully she will let us know whats up when she figures it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Ross-Tech for the great customer service and support. Other than Immobilizer stuff this is the only issue I've had in 6 years that I couldn't get squared away with Vag-Com.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 3C Passat - ESP/ABS Faults (joeysmoey)*

Thanks for the update! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We will update the Wiki as soon as this is sorted.


----------



## DCS Darren (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 3C Passat - ESP/ABS Faults (joeysmoey)*

Hi,like you I am a tech who owns his own independant VAG specialist work shop in the UK,I have a similar problem with a 2008 3C Passat TDCi with the EPB with the same code 01279 in the SUPP codes section only the EPB says no faults I`m using the new 805.2 VCDS system, I have carried out the programming as per the Ross wiki site and still have the same problem the P on the dash flashes ,Did the VW dealer tell you what they did to reset the system or just took your money and told you it was done ? any help here would be appreciated,
I managed to recode the EPB module to the car as the previous garage had wiped the soft coding now back to 0000057 with auto hold and the adaptation carried out ,there are no codes present in fault codes but in SUPP codes it has DTC 01279 ,the option to carry out basic setting on channel 20 is not valid and unavailable to adapt the longitudinal sensor the readings from this are within tolerance at 0.095 TO 0.195 Help!, any help from anyone would be gratefully received this is the first time in 4 years that I cannot solve a problem with VAG/VCDS
Thank you for reading this I look forward to hearing from you soon


----------



## VDubGTi08 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: 3C Passat - ESP/ABS Faults (DCS Darren)*

In what order did you go about setting the basic settings of G85,G200,G201 and G203 after recoding the module? Are you positive of the coding of the EPB?


----------



## DCS Darren (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 3C Passat - ESP/ABS Faults (VDubGTi08)*

Hi,
Thanks fo replying,first a correction to my original post as the VCDS i`m using is 908.2, ok yes there are only 2 codes for the EPB 0000056 without auto hold and 0000057 with auto hold as far as i`m aware it was happy with the code and accepted it first time, now the only basic setting carried out was to actuate the rear calipers in and out 3 times and this cleared the adaptation code as for the others No I haven`t,maybe i need to re read the ross tech data and try again.
Thanks
Darren.


----------



## joeysmoey (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: 3C Passat - ESP/ABS Faults (DCS Darren)*

All they told me was they used the 5051 and selected guided fault finding and all the sensors adapted perfectly. I think the procedure on the wiki is incorrect for 2008+ cars. Dana will update the wiki when she gets this sorted.


----------



## butthefuko (Jun 4, 2007)

*00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure*

Hi All 

Sorry to high jack this thread but after reading this post I believe I have a very similar problem, 

Today I started my car from cold and after releasing the electronic parking break I was faced with the engine management light (Parking Brake malfunction please refer to manual). When I got back home I did a VCDS autoscan the following errors were witnessed. Please ignore the Digital radio fault as I have recently upgraded my factory RCD300 to RCD510. I have not done any other modifications. Thank you for reading and as much help would much appreciated 


VCDS 
Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0 Data version: 20100630 
www.Ross-Tech.com 
Dealer/Shop Name: 
Workshop Code: 000 00000 
Self-Diagnosis Log 
Sunday,09,September,2012,13:54:58:46862 
VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P052785 License Plate: 
Mileage: 211930km-131687mi Repair Order: 
Chassis Type: 3C0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 7D 
VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P052785 Mileage: 211930km/131687miles 
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
VCDS 
Self-Diagnosis Log 
Sunday,09,September,2012,13:54:58:46862 
Page 2 
VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P052785 License Plate: 
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail! 
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 A HW: 03G 906 018 A 
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.1 9723 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 0000078 
Shop #: WSC 00477 210 91526 
VCID: 234EEDD2DD8FEE04 

*2 Faults Found 
18060 - Please check DTC Memory of Transmission Controller 
P1652 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 62 
Mileage: 211928 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 12:43:16 
Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 1312 /min 
Text: 24 Nm 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Text: 0.0 % 
Voltage: 12.66 V 
Bin. Bits: 00000001 
Bin. Bits: 00000000* 

*18061 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller 
P1653 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 62 
Mileage: 211928 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 12:43:21 
Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 832 /min 
Text: 64 Nm 
Speed: 26.0 km/h 
Text: 0.0 % 
Voltage: 14.01 V 
Bin. Bits: 00000100 
Text: 248 Nm 
Readiness: N/A* 
VCDS 
Self-Diagnosis Log 
Sunday,09,September,2012,13:54:58:46862 
Page 3 
VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P052785 License Plate: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 042 F HW: 02E 927 770 AE 
Component: GSG DSG 070 0933 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000507110400 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 1628C4061EDD8BAC 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 N HW: 3C0 614 095 N 
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0001 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0657913248 
Coding: 0013605 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 2D5A0BEA8B4B2874 

*1 Fault Found 
00810 - Sensor 1/2 for Brake Pressure 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 4 
Reset counter: 103 
Mileage: 211928 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 12:43:16* 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 820 047 DF 
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 6BDEC5F275DFE644 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
VCDS 
Self-Diagnosis Log 
Sunday,09,September,2012,13:54:58:46862 
Page 4 
VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P052785 License Plate: 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 D HW: 3C0 937 049 D 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000001841189 
Coding: 00880F0700041A00000A00000F000000000859435C 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 2A5000F6BAA53F4C 
Part No: 3C2 955 119 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00065493 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 F HW: 3C0 909 605 F 
Component: 02 AIRBAG VW8 029 2421 
Revision: 08029000 Serial number: 0039USFCV6PU 
Coding: 0012338 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 2952FFFABFA33454 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 A HW: 3C0 953 549 A 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 005 0010 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C5953507A 
Coding: 0001003 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 2A5000F6BAA53F4C 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 920 960 A HW: 3C0 920 960 A 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 3930 
Revision: V0013000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 0007405 
Shop #: WSC 01158 210 184362 
VCID: 2142E7DAC793FC14 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
VCDS 
Self-Diagnosis Log 
Sunday,09,September,2012,13:54:58:46862 
Page 5 
VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P052785 License Plate: 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 Q HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H13 0172 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3620P10A040182 
Coding: FD801F16000202001003 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2F6611E281475A64 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 H HW: 3C0 959 433 H 
Component: IMMO 038 0364 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 2F6611E281475A64 
Part No: 3C0 905 861 C 
Component: ELV 023 0350 
3C0905861C ELV 023 0350 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K 
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2366 
Coding: 0000693 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 366824867E1D6BAC 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl 
Part No: 1K2 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D04 1606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 336E1D926D6F7E84 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
VCDS 
Self-Diagnosis Log 
Sunday,09,September,2012,13:54:58:46862 
Page 6 
VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P052785 License Plate: 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 H HW: 3C0 959 433 H 
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 038 0453 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 01910A0801860E763804941570085BCE103880 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 2F6611E281475A64 
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C 
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301 
Part No: 3C0 951 171 A 
Component: Neigungssensor 002 0508 
Part No: 3C0 951 171 A 
Component: Innenraumueberw.002 0508 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K 
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2366 
Coding: 0000692 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: 37762982791792A4 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B 
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000012 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 2142E7DAC793FC14 
No fault code found. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
VCDS 
Self-Diagnosis Log 
Sunday,09,September,2012,13:54:58:46862 
Page 7 
VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P052785 License Plate: 
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 035 195 G HW: 3C8 035 195 G 
Component: Radio RCD510 050 0207 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3L6697130 
Coding: 01000200020005 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2C5C06EEB051217C 
1 Fault Found 
02877 - Digital Radio Antenna (R183) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100111 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 47 
Reset counter: 104 
Mileage: 208262 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 02:12:58 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E 
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2D5A0BEA8B4B2874 
No fault code found. 
End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Also I include the Group 004 log, 


Address 03: ABS Brakes (3C0 614 095 N) 

15:37:27 Group 004 
-11.86° Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
-0.82 m/s^2 Transverse (G200) Acceleration 
-0.12°/s Rotation Rate (G202) 
-0.389 m/s^2 Longitudinal Acc. Sensor (G251) 


Best Regards, 

Aneal


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

YOU WILL GET NO HELP HERE, BECAUSE YOU ARE A DIRT BALL PIRATE! :thumbdown::facepalm:


----------

